# Anyone have or remember Pet Ghost toy from the 70's



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello all...Being a horror and Halloween collector for many years.. I was wondering if anyone has the Pet Ghost toy from the 70's.. Might be early 80's. Normally, you can find almost anything on line. However, this toy is so obscure.. I am not even sure if finding or seeing one is even possible.

Basically, I would just like to see one again since I had one when I was very young. Also, if it is for sale, I might buy it.. The toy intself was nothing special. Basically a small styrofoam ball, with a piece of cloth tied around it. It came with invisible wire so you could manipulate the ghost around. It came in a small box with a haunted house drawn on the front...

Rob


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I had to google this. You mean this thing? It seems very 70s, along the lines of the Pet Rock craze.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

yup.. In fact, I just found this pic myself and was about to post it. You saved me the trouble..


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I had a Pet Rock but never a Pet Ghost.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

I believe this came out after the pet rock


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I feel like I should remember this but I don't & it's a bummer because it seems kinda cute & cool. Much cooler than that stupid Pet Rock necklace I had.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

ya,, I guess it came with a home for it and also stickers for the face or something.. It was so cheezy, but awesome at the same time...If I remember correctly, I think I brought it to school for show and tell when I was very young.. lol.. Even then I had the Halloween/Horror spirit.

Rob


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't remember that, though I did have an invisible dog on a leash.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

I think I remember the invisible dog thing


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

That is so funny looking with the circus tent thing! My daughter would probably love it.


----------



## autumn23 (May 9, 2012)

aww that is cute! I want one!


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Being the die hard Horror/Halloween item collector that I am, I finally found one. Funstuf's Pet Ghost made in 1975. This is only the second one I have seen in the last 30 years. If you hang in there, you can probably find the item you are looking for. It might take like 25 plus years though.

Rob


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Had one..... Had....


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

My pet rock died. Then I had a pet rock ghost.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Even though this item is complete, I basically bought it for the box. I am a collector and I really like the 70's packaging and artwork. Also, I remember having one of these like 30 years ago and was happy to find the item again.

Rob


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

That boxart is awesome, man I miss the old days of actual drawing and design. The computer generated stuff just lacks.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

What was the actual pet ghost? Or was the box empty?
I was a teen in the 70's and I remember the Pet Rock, but don't recall the Pet Ghost.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

DaveintheGrave said:


> What was the actual pet ghost? Or was the box empty?
> I was a teen in the 70's and I remember the Pet Rock, but don't recall the Pet Ghost.


The item is complete with the contents inside. I did open it when I received it. However, due to the condition and the box being fragile, I did not want to open it again for a pic. However, here is a pic of what is inside from the seller.

Rob


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh, OK. Thanks for the pic! 

I see the little ghosty and I guess that's a roll of string? That's a cool relic to own.


----------



## mark_mco (Oct 16, 2007)

Just came across this post and wanted to share my experience with the Pet Ghost. I've lived in Orlando since early 70's and went to high school from 74-77. I was looking for a part-time job during the evening and I saw an ad in the newspaper for assembly/packaging help. Turns out the company was Funstuf and the product was the Pet Ghost. There was probably 6 to 8 workers gathring the parts and stuffing them in boxes. I ran the shrink wrapping machine and packed them into the display case and then into shipping cartons. There was a 3-4 month period where these were a very popular item and we couldn't ship them out fast enough. In fact, there was a short period of time where the supplier of he white silk 'ghosts' piece couldn't fulfill the demand for a week or so. The owner of the company was under contractual pressure to make deliveries to many chains including Toy'R' Us. So his solution was to send them out with a piece of toilet paper instead! 
I worked for Funstuf again a couple years later when their big product was The Incredible Hulk and his Rage Cage. But that's a whole other story.... 

Mark


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

mark_mco said:


> There was a 3-4 month period where these were a very popular item and we couldn't ship them out fast enough. In fact, there was a short period of time where the supplier of he white silk 'ghosts' piece couldn't fulfill the demand for a week or so. The owner of the company was under contractual pressure to make deliveries to many chains including Toy'R' Us. So his solution was to send them out with a piece of toilet paper instead!


Terrific story, Mark. Fingers crossed that all of the TP used was clean.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's a case of them on Ebay! Anyone have a spare $750 I could use?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-19...960105?hash=item541fc077a9:g:vXoAAOSwsPlZ0FOU 

If that's too dear, there's a used one:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-1975-P...l0AAOSw5r1cRwXu:sc:USPSFirstClass!20882!US!-1 

And an unopened one
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-SE...6YAAOSwOyhc7avU:sc:USPSFirstClass!20882!US!-1


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

mark_mco said:


> Just came across this post and wanted to share my experience with the Pet Ghost. I've lived in Orlando since early 70's and went to high school from 74-77. I was looking for a part-time job during the evening and I saw an ad in the newspaper for assembly/packaging help. Turns out the company was Funstuf and the product was the Pet Ghost. There was probably 6 to 8 workers gathring the parts and stuffing them in boxes. I ran the shrink wrapping machine and packed them into the display case and then into shipping cartons. There was a 3-4 month period where these were a very popular item and we couldn't ship them out fast enough. In fact, there was a short period of time where the supplier of he white silk 'ghosts' piece couldn't fulfill the demand for a week or so. The owner of the company was under contractual pressure to make deliveries to many chains including Toy'R' Us. So his solution was to send them out with a piece of toilet paper instead!
> I worked for Funstuf again a couple years later when their big product was The Incredible Hulk and his Rage Cage. But that's a whole other story....
> 
> Mark


Cool story Mark, thanks for sharing. How about this classic haunt toy:


----------

